# What hydraulic fluid for an International 434?



## NigelW17 (Mar 3, 2019)

I have an old 434, the manual seems to say Engine Oil can be used in the hydraulic system. Is this correct? or should Hydraulic fluid be used and if so, which type? thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think the original tractor, when new, used SAE 20 oil in both the engine and the Hydraulics. So the answer today would be NO. I don't think you want to be putting off the shelf multi weight engine oil in your hydraulics.
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/international-harvester-434-hydraulics.33764/
This thread mentions the use of Case/IH Hy Tran hydraulic fluid. It's what I use in my newer Case. There should be a cheaper equivilent of this, but is $50.00 worth the chance? Not here.


----------



## NigelW17 (Mar 3, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I think the original tractor, when new, used SAE 20 oil in both the engine and the Hydraulics. So the answer today would be NO. I don't think you want to be putting off the shelf multi weight engine oil in your hydraulics.
> https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/international-harvester-434-hydraulics.33764/
> This thread mentions the use of Case/IH Hy Tran hydraulic fluid. It's what I use in my newer Case. There should be a cheaper equivilent of this, but is $50.00 worth the chance? Not here.


thanks, I'm confused because the manual mentions SAE 20 for both the crankcase and the hydraulic system. But I saw ads for hydraulic fluid and assumed that this was a different blend to engine oil. So I thought maybe I should be using that, and wanted to check. When you say when new it used SAE 20 in both the engine and hydraulics, but then say the answer today is no - why is that? Im new to this, just trying to understand


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

This is what I use in my hydraulic systems, I get it at Tractor Supply. It's an anti-foaming 20W oil and I use it in the old or newer tractors. Never a problem. I wouldn't use the modern engine oils in the hydraulic systems because of the added chemicals and detergents.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You can use SAE 20 oil if you like, but there are better alternatives these days. My reference to not using engine oil these days, was in regards to most engine oils are multi grade oils today.


----------



## NigelW17 (Mar 3, 2019)

thats helpful. thanks


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

In my MF 135 trans/diff, this past 2 years,, I've used SAE30 Extreme Marine Application Engine Oil. Mostly, I was lucky enough to get 2 barrels in a barter and because it needed to be changed. It works just fine but it looks milky as if it was contaminated with water, probably foaming.... 
In the engine I use 10W30 and when the cool weather starts in goes the 5W30 . Auto trans in the PS.


----------

